# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الاسماعيلى المصرى والهلال السودانى

## محمد كمال

*المناسبة دورى ال16لبطولة الاندية الافريقية الكبار ( دورى ابطال افرقيا)


الاسماعيلى المصرى * حمام البلد ( الهلال السودانى )
الثامنة مساء 
الاحد 2010/4/25
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*داير اجرب حظى في الكجوجية يكمن اكون قدم خير على الاسماعيلى
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*يا محمد كمال البوست يتاع الجلافيط حيكون حصري على الحجاج قال جاي بي الفكي بتاعو
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ابو السعود ياقلب الحجاج قال افتحو البوست وخلو الباقى عليو وانا اهو فتحتو 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

قال لي اذا عايز تغطس حجر اللي ما يتسموش .. اكتب بي نفس لونهم .. ويوم الاحد تعالوا كلنا نتابع كورة الجماعة مباشرة ... بس انتو افتحو البوست بتاعهم واقعدوا فراجة




*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نخش ولا يفتح الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

نخش ولا يفتح الله



دق الباب وبعدين خش برجلك اليمين وقول بسم الله

على جنب :-
مافيها اسكراتش
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

دق الباب وبعدين خش برجلك اليمين وقول بسم الله

على جنب :-
مافيها اسكراتش



خايفين نخش المرض ديل يغلبوا خمسة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اللهم انصر الدراويش واجعل بوست محمد كمال كج عليهم
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*الاحد و25 ذى يوم 5 والهجين دى بتذكركم شنو يارب تتكرر 
*

----------


## acba77

*يا رب انصر الدراويش 
*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## صفوة حتي النخاع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

خايفين نخش المرض ديل يغلبوا خمسة



يا أخي لو دا المخوفك خش ساي
ديل الخمسة مابيعرفوها الا في شبكة المعز الأوسع انتشاراً
وبعدين الاسماعيلي دي من اسماعيل حسن يعني صفوة
ليك علي ديل مياخدين تلاتة يا حلاته
والباقي تموا شراب موية ( تربسوني)
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم وغدا وكل يوم

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="4;right;3;scroll"]اسماعيلة اسماعيلية اسماعيلية علينا جاى[/marq]
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

خايفين نخش المرض ديل يغلبوا خمسة



هوووووووووووووى احسن ليك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اللهم انصر الدراويش واجعل بوست محمد كمال كج عليهم



اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــن
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

الاحد و25 ذى يوم 5 والهجين دى بتذكركم شنو يارب تتكرر 



يتزكرنا مازنبى انا مازنبى انشاء الله من خشمك ولفوق
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

يا رب انصر الدراويش 



يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## MR_ZED

*نتمنى الفوز للإسماعيلي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل عبدالله مختار
					

اللهم انصر المريخ



اللهم انصر المريخ فى كل مكان قادر ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صفوة حتي النخاع
					

يا أخي لو دا المخوفك خش ساي
ديل الخمسة مابيعرفوها الا في شبكة المعز الأوسع انتشاراً
وبعدين الاسماعيلي دي من اسماعيل حسن يعني صفوة
ليك علي ديل مياخدين تلاتة يا حلاته
والباقي تموا شراب موية ( تربسوني)



متاكد يازول نفرح ساي يعنى
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اللهم أنصر الإسماعيلي نصراً موزرا كبيرا ما أقل من خمسة يارب قادر ياكريم
مستر زد والله غايتو كان في كج مافي غيرك كجانا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا ود كمال عندك اسكراتش (بس ما تسألني بكم)
ووسام الكج المميز 
لو الدراويش قصقصو رويشات الجماعة

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_zed
					

نتمنى الفوز للإسماعيلي



نتمنى وندعو الله للاسماعيلى بالفوز الموزر راح جاى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

اللهم أنصر الإسماعيلي نصراً موزرا كبيرا ما أقل من خمسة يارب قادر ياكريم
مستر زد والله غايتو كان في كج مافي غيرك كجانا



قادر ياكريم نصرا موزر للاسماعيلى رايح وجاى يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يا ود كمال عندك اسكراتش (بس ما تسألني بكم)
ووسام الكج المميز 
لو الدراويش قصقصو رويشات الجماعة




الاسكراتش لزو من اقرب صرافة امارت جنبك uae والوسام دا اهم حاجة بس ربنا يسمع مننا والجلافيط يتمرمطو بالارض يارب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لكن يامحمد كمال أسمو الهليل أو المهلهل أو الجلافيط أو الرشاشات أو صغير العرضة أو الصفراب
*

----------


## لن ننساك ايداهور

*يا الله تهزم الجلافيط ديل 10000000000
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*بكرة الجماعة يتغلبوا خمسة ولاستة ويخلونا نفرفش شوية
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

لكن يامحمد كمال أسمو الهليل أو المهلهل أو الجلافيط أو الرشاشات أو صغير العرضة أو الصفراب



معليش ياحبيبي نخلى في حبة وطنية ونكتب الهلال ليس تفخيما له ولكن من اجل الوطن
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لن ننساك ايداهور
					

يا الله تهزم الجلافيط ديل 10000000000



يـــــــــــــــــــــالله يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

بكرة الجماعة يتغلبوا خمسة ولاستة ويخلونا نفرفش شوية



يسمع منك الله ياعاشقة يارب يارب تدينا الفى مرادنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الاســـــــــماعلية
رايح
جاي

يارب العالمين
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الاســـــــــماعلية
رايح
جاي

يارب العالمين




اسماعيلية اسماعيلية اسماعيلية مستعجل على الخط
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووووق
*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*5 للدراويش
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*الهم انصر اخوتنا المصرين يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[quote=كته;76516]يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووووق[/quote

يالله فـــــــــــــــــــــوق
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخى وافتخر
					

5 للدراويش




يالله 5 يالله يالله5 يالله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشق الصفوة
					

الهم انصر اخوتنا المصرين يارب



اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ن يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصرالاسماعيلي 
اللهم شتت انتباه الجلافيط
اللهم دوش رؤسهم وزغلل عيونهم 
اللهم اسكن الكوره في شباك المعز قادر يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اللهم انصرالاسماعيلي 
اللهم شتت انتباه الجلافيط
اللهم دوش رؤسهم وزغلل عيونهم 
اللهم اسكن الكوره في شباك المعز قادر يا كريم




اميييييييين

( نشوفك بعد الكورة)
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا .

*

----------


## أوهاج

*نفرات الجلافيط فى مبارياتهم بتذكرنى بى عريس.... سيرو بى جمل...
البنوت دقو الشتم... وجفل الجمل بما حمل......
 الله يكرمكم ..العريس فوق الجمل حداااا خط الافق... أطراف توبو مفروره التقول جنحين حديه...!
دحين الجلافيط منننن الصباح بخنّقو فى دلاليكم...
المره الفاتت جفلو بى نمره خمسة...المره دى الله يستر...
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

الله يدينا الفي مرادنا .





من خشمك لرب السماء يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

نفرات الجلافيط فى مبارياتهم بتذكرنى بى عريس.... سيرو بى جمل...
البنوت دقو الشتم... وجفل الجمل بما حمل......
 الله يكرمكم ..العريس فوق الجمل حداااا خط الافق... أطراف توبو مفروره التقول جنحين حديه...!
دحين الجلافيط منننن الصباح بخنّقو فى دلاليكم...
المره الفاتت جفلو بى نمره خمسة...المره دى الله يستر...



ساعدنا بالدعاء لنصرت اولادنا عبدربه والحضرى واخراس السن الشامتين فى هزيمة الترجى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اوف اوف واحد واحد الو الو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يارب ياكريم أسالك بكل أسم هو لك  أطلعته لاحد من عبادك أو حفظته في علم الغيب عندك  أن ينهزم الهلال السوداني لكرة القدم  شر هزيمة  وأن لا يحقق بطولة الي يوم الدين اللهم آمين
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اللهم امين يارب العباد
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*http://ar.justin.tv/abasia55#r=Baabj5E~
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*بسم الله ..........
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ركنية للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الحضرى يستلم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*خطيرة ضايعة للاسماعيلى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الدراويش لاعبين بالجلافيط لعب زى الفل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الشلاليت دورت
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*لاعب من الاسماعيلى على الارض داخل منطقة الاسماعيلى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*هدف للهلال لكن الحمد لله اتحسب اوف سايد
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*سادومبا حرامى قون
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الانذار الول للاسماعيلى وفاول للجلافيط على راس 18
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قارورة ينفذ الفاول في الكشافات
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*15 دقيقة وصفر صفر
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*تسديدة قويةى يبعدها المعز
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*ادونا رابط يافرد
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*الحضري ولدنا بقتل في الزمن )))
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*رأسية للتاج
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله الجماعة ديل الليلة بتحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرو
*

----------


## nona

*ياحضري ياحضري
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ضربة ركنية للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*رابط المشاهدة 
http://www.ashorooq.net/index.php?op...tv&Itemid=1134
*

----------


## nona

*ياخوانا حظنا السئ ماكان نقع مع الحمم الميت دا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*عمر بخيت وقع براه قالوا فاول
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مائة مائة حضري
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اخوان الحضري النص تعبان
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الله أكبر
اللـــــــــــــــــــــه أكبر

*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*حمص يا حمص 
احب الحمص والدكوة ذاتو 
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*سلاااااااااااااااام بى قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون 

اللهم انصر حبايبنا المصريين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تمام ياحضري
                        	*

----------


## nona

*انتهي الشوط الاول بفوز الزعيم اقصد الاسماعيلي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ازيكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*حضرى ولدنا _______
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*نونا اعملى شاى انا مبسوط
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*سمسمية وحمص ودراويش  دا  ما  مولد عديييييييييييييييييل  


ليبيا  فتحت 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

داير اجرب حظى في الكجوجية يكمن اكون قدم خير على الاسماعيلى



اااااااااااخ من قدمك دي !!!
ود كمال شربت الهلال وسريت البال !!

سارق الفرح ممنوع الاقتراب او التصوير 

ود كمال :
أحبك بتشرب !!
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*فتحت ساى وبس
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

اااااااااااخ من قدمك دي !!!
ود كمال شربت الهلال وسريت البال !!

سارق الفرح ممنوع الاقتراب او التصوير 

ود كمال :
أحبك بتشرب !!



يامدير بعد المبارة لنا لقا وكلام تانى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قنون الكانون وافريكان مايجو بجاى الوضع كدا كطويس وديل لو جو بضيعونا
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*اللهم لا شماتة :044:

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*لا شماته اللهم
..........
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يمرض ولايموت
يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووووق
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 13 (13 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1, Azmi shosh, الاحمر الزنجي, احمدحلفا, تينا, kramahmad, Mr.Kdrook, nona, sardya, وداللعوته, كته




احلا ناس 
*

----------


## nona

*محمد كمال اجي اجيب الشاي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اجيب الشاي معه عيش محمص
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بداي الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*محمد كمال ماشه معاك باسطة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حالتو دا الاسماعيلي لو كان الترجي بعملوا شنو!
                        	*

----------


## nona

*هيثم لافي ساي
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*امك امبيلي مكان ديمبا 
*

----------


## بشارة

*كمبسة بدأ الخرمجة ونتوقع الهدف الثاني للدراويش في شباك المداح

*

----------


## وداللعوته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

هيثم لافي ساي



هو الشخصية دي لاعبه
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 16 (15 عضو و 1 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			بشارة, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1, Azmi shosh, الاحمر الزنجي, احمدحلفا, تينا, kramahmad, Mr.Kdrook, nona, sardya, إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, وداللعوته, كته


أي زول ما كج يمش يتعشى
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*التشجيع والتعليق حلو حلا في المصريه 
يارب ياكريم انصر الاسماعيلي
يارب كون مع ولد دائماً
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ياخونا المزيع دا حاتم التاج ما فاضل ليه الا يدخل يلعب معهم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بختنا بالحضري قولوا ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*هااااليفة  هااااليفة

وحشتنا ياراجل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شباب كتروا الدعاء للاخوة المصريين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*محنني الجمهور مسكين ديل اشباح
                        	*

----------


## nona

*صلاح ابليس نسي يمشي ............ طبعا الكاش مافي بركاتك يا شيخنا
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*كامبوس ده الليله الا يغرغر ليه ملح
                        	*

----------


## nona

*رائع رائع يا حضري
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*امك قربت تركب وتكون الثاني
*

----------


## nona

*المعز ينقذ قوون مؤكد
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا جماعة حمصو البن.....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا علاء الدين قول رأسك لافى زى لفت مازمبى......
*

----------


## أب ظرف

*وا فضيحتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه   با الجماعة ما اخدوا فلوسهم !..  كامبوس جهز الشنط
                        	*

----------


## nona

*علاء الدين دور شلاليت واخز كرت
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خروج التاج ودخول مهند يعني عمل شنو جلفوط محل جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*علاءالدين الليله راسو لافي مرتين وقع
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*الدراويش يبشعون بالدراويش
:mo13:
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*التجربه الدنماركيه اثبتت صحتها الهجين بنفع معاهم
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*مسماااااااااااااااااااار
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 16 (16 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, أب ظرف, africanu, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1, أوهاج, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, بشارة, kramahmad, Mr.Kdrook, nona, sardya, إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, وداللعوته, كته



شباب حلوين وين الهدايا
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*مبروووك لأخوان الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*انا مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط
                        	*

----------


## nona

*محمد كمال قمة في الكج انا برشحوا لمبارة مصر ايضا 

بس اوع من مبارة الزعيم يدك العافية فرحتنا جنس فرحة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

محمد كمال ماشه معاك باسطة




باسطة ساى معاها بلح شام
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 16 (16 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, أب ظرف, africanu, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1, أوهاج, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, بشارة, kramahmad, mr.kdrook, nona, sardya, إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, وداللعوته, كته



شباب حلوين وين الهدايا



تستاهل جردل كبكبى واحد بس
تحيات يا حلو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انشـــــــــــــــــــاء الله

الاسماعلية رايح جاي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

محمد كمال قمة في الكج انا برشحوا لمبارة مصر ايضا 

بس اوع من مبارة الزعيم يدك العافية فرحتنا جنس فرحة



الله يعافيك ياست البنات وكمان ششايك مظبوط متعنا مع اولاد الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انشـــــــــــــــــــاء الله

الاسماعلية رايح جاي




انشاء الله في الاسماعيلية 5 على الاقل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هههههههههههههااااااااااااااي
:008::008::008::008:
*

----------


## بشارة

*الدراويش خذلونا بالإكتفاء بهدف وحيد :z3lan1: 

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههههههههههههااااااااااااااي
:008::008::008::008:



مافيها وسام يامدير
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشارة
					

الدراويش خذلونا بالإكتفاء بهدف وحيد :z3lan1: 




الدراويش خافو من الخبت والطوب والحجار بعد الكورة عشان كدا حبة واحدة حلوة شديد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ههههههههههههههههههههههاي
نحن قلنا البيشمت فينا لن ينظر كثيرا

معقولة زول يمرق من البطولة بدون حمص

اتحمصي
وتاااااااااني ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاية

مبروك للاخوة الاسماعليين 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

مافيها وسام يامدير



 

والله انا كان على
اديك 
وسام الطبقه الاولى
مع مرتبه الشرف
ومع وسام  الدكتوراه الشرفيه
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههاي
نحن قلنا البيشمت فينا لن ينظر كثيرا

معقولة زول يمرق من البطولة بدون حمص

اتحمصي
وتاااااااااني ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاية

مبروك للاخوة الاسماعليين 



مبروك يانصر الدين  الجماعة راحو فى الكاذوذة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

والله انا كان على
اديك 
وسام الطبقه الاولى
مع مرتبه الشرف
ومع وسام  الدكتوراه الشرفيه




مبروك ياشيخ كته مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*هههههههههههاي وعندك واحد حمص وصلحو
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين1002
					

هههههههههههاي وعندك واحد حمص وصلحو




حمصنى حاول حس بي حمصنى وارمى اللوم على
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*محمد كمال : حبيب ألبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــي . 

أستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ . 


شربتهم يا الأسد وقعدت ، عفيت منك . 
أحي الشرااااااااااااااااااااااب ظـــــــــــــــــــــاتو .


تم منحك وسااااااااااااام الكجوجية من الطبقة الأولى ...... 




حمصني وتفنن !!!!!!!

*

----------


## وداللعوته

*الحضري يصرح جايبين لينا شوية عيال
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

محمد كمال : حبيب ألبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــي . 

أستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ . 


شربتهم يا الأسد وقعدت ، عفيت منك . 
أحي الشرااااااااااااااااااااااب ظـــــــــــــــــــــاتو .


تم منحك وسااااااااااااام الكجوجية من الطبقة الأولى ...... 




حمصني وتفنن !!!!!!!






النفطى صاحبى احبك انا ياخ فى الله الواحد دا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وداللعوته
					

الحضري يصرح جايبين لينا شوية عيال



هم فين شوية العيال دول
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*محمد كمال يا أب زرد وديت الناس الحتانة وجيت

ضربة ثابتة

مسئول من الخير الغواصة فات وين ما يجي يغوص يطلع الناس الغطتست دي
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

محمد كمال يا أب زرد وديت الناس الحتانة وجيت

ضربة ثابتةمسئول من الخير الغواصة فات وين ما يجي يغوص يطلع الناس الغطتست دي




الغواصة حمص غطس حجرو تانى مابجى 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ايهــــــــــــــــــــاب اخوك مبسوط ياخ لمن غلط
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*:ANSmile33::ANSmile33::ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## asim saif

*صلاح بعد الكوره داير يمتص صدمه الجمهور قال انا حاعمل غ في الاستاد مسمار 
لا لا مضمار
                        	*

----------

